# FH Refugees sign in here...



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey there will probably be several new members coming to BBB, the Blazer forum in particular. Please sign in here, so we can see who made it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*I am here*

Hi Shilly


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Here!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Welcome to the new Portland board!  I love these features that we have.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Outsider is HERE...
 
:rbanana:


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

What up guys, come post over in the clips board sometimes..... I went to the Portland Clips game on the 18th and I have to say I think that comeback over my team along with those last minute victories are gonna propel them into the playoffs this year. Bonzi is killin it.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Ok Blazer fans, things are going well, let's keep it up. Come in with enthusiasm and make this forum the most active board on BBB. I have to tell the regulars from BBB that you are in the process of inheriting perhaps the most active classy group of forum posters on the web, and the beauty...WE'RE BLAZER FANS.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> I have to tell the regulars from BBB that you are in the process of inheriting perhaps the most active classy group of forum posters on the web, and the beauty...WE'RE BLAZER FANS.



HEY THERE!!!! So glad to see you all here. I can VERIFY that is true. The Blazers' board was the liveliest on FH, and I believe you will recall that I once posted a compliment to you all on your BB intelligence and how much I enjoyed the dialogue between you all.

It will indeed be a joy to have you all here.

I've been here since the FH switch; this is a great place and I'm diggin the new makeover. The Blazer Board will make it just that much better.

Again, welcome aboard.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Just curious, what's FH?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>allenive21</b>!
> Just curious, what's FH?



Another basketball forum.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

FanHome. It used to be a great board until a change in ownership.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Aye! Aye!...Here and present - to stay.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Ok Blazer fans, things are going well, let's keep it up. Come in with enthusiasm and make this forum the most active board on BBB. I have to tell the regulars from BBB that you are in the process of inheriting perhaps the most active classy group of forum posters on the web, and the beauty...WE'RE BLAZER FANS.


YOu have alot of work to do as the Bulls board has alot of posters and fans. How about you all visit the Magic board or get your friends from fanhome that are Magic fans to come over here.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm here and I already love the interface a zillion times more than the other locale!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

So you got my PM? Glad to see you here talman!


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> So you got my PM? Glad to see you here talman!


Thanks! I kept looking around for a place to get my PM and then it occured to me that the message was being sent to me email! DOH!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

This is absolutely awesome...there are some outstanding, classic posters coming here from the Portland board...

I'm speechless right now, don't know really what to say, except for...

*WELCOME!*

And thank you for contributing to this Portland board...we really want to make it grow into something special, as we have had (and still maintain) an absolutely terrific relationship with the Portland Trail Blazers' front office.

Special thanks to L4L, for bringing these great posters over here.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*LAKER RON!*

You were a great moderator for the Blazers board, way back when. Heck, we liked you even though you were a Laker's fan!!! And, we have missed your posts. I am glad we have made it to your new home! Thanks L4L!
:rbanana:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Thank you very much, Blazer Outsider...I tried to be as fair as possible to the Blazer fans while there. It was like walking on a tight rope! 

Wow, what a season you guys have had...just when it looked as bleak as possible, and everyone calling for Mr. Bob Whittsett's head, you guys run off seven wild wins!

Right now, I'm just happy with the two-game winning streak for my bottom-dwelling Lakers. :|


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

*PortlandFan is here*

I am here now. I was known on fanhome as PortlandFan. But, I think I want to go with a new screen name. As you can see, it is "brewmaster".


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Welcome to you all! Hoping for some great discussions on this forum. Back to my game......


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Arvydas has entered the building.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Why must they all be classy? I was wishing you all would give Wiggum some trouble!!! 

Welcome to the board, and remember to invite your other pals. Soon it'll be the best board on the net, it's the most friendly and knowledgable about already. See you guys about.

-Petey


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

*I'm here!*

So Cal has arrived. Wow! First of all, the options are great. Secondly, I'm experiencing none of the delay in loading pages that I had once FH made the switch. 

 I think I've found my new home....that is, when I find time to post.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Welcome! I am glad to see all of you coming in here. From what i hear, all of you are good posters!! Best team board on BBB? You have a ways to go to beat the Bulls board, but you can try!! You are all very welcomed to be here. As Ron said, we have a very good relationship with Ms. Hanson and the Blazer organization!!


----------



## PortlandActor (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm here!

I don't post much, but I read the board everyday!

-PortlandActor


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Hope you stay and post some more!

- SpartanFan -


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

FWIW, I'm here. Hap alerted me to this. Looks like it's going to be fun 

edwardo is now relegated behind Ed O once again...

Ed O.


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks for the PM L4L. This board seems faster and much more appealing to the eye. Sorry that so many hard working mods were deceived by that previous move.


----------



## bintim70 (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks for the invite.....didn't want to be left alone on FH. Can we unregister over there? I hate being lied to.

Tim


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PortlandActor</b>!
> I'm here!
> 
> I don't post much, but I read the board everyday!
> ...


This has GOT to be the Real Speed! :laugh:

Welcome, Speed, I am looking forward to your incredibly optomistic posts!


----------



## PortlandActor (Dec 31, 2002)

*Sorry, Ron!*

I'm not the real speed!

I'm a Blazer fan, but I don't see the Blazers in the sugar coated, rose colored way Speed sees this team! 

Gotta love 8 in a row, though!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey, this is great! I got my name back!!!!


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

One question for you FanHomers - How did you find out about basketballboards.net?

Also, I just registered at FanHome to look for Grizzlie fans to bring over here. Do any of you guys know of any hardcore Grizzlies fans on FanHome?


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

First of I would like to say welcome, I'm not a member of Fh but I oftern view the boards there and I look forward to reading some the quality post you will provide like the ones I have seen on FH.

One question You guys keep refering to being lied to at fh
and other things happening. What happened over there if you dont mind be asking? 

BTW if there is some type of mass exodus from fh tell some of the Clipper fans to come on over


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Sorry, Ron!*



> Originally posted by <b>PortlandActor</b>!
> I'm not the real speed!
> 
> I'm a Blazer fan, but I don't see the Blazers in the sugar coated, rose colored way Speed sees this team!
> ...


Okay, cool...I'm glad, because he drives me NUTS with just that attitude...can't fault him for being a die-hard fan, tho'.

Speed is welcome here, but we may have some interesting discussion between him and I.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I actually don't feel lied to or betrayed... I just know that the people I enjoy conversing with are moving here, and the bulletin board system seems better and faster.

I'm turning into a bit of a board nomad: RealGM --> FanHome --> BasketballBoards.net

Whee...

Ed O.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

*QuackQuack checking in!*

Can't say I am estatic about the move as I have been on FH forever but I love all of you guys  :heart: and will move whereever the rest of the populce moves too. This board is alot similar to the OLD FH back in the day when it was enjoyable. Since the move though, UGH. Nothing good has been happening there.

Anyway, Go Blaza'z. eight in a row!


----------



## PortlandActor (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Sorry, Ron!*



> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> Okay, cool...I'm glad, because he drives me NUTS with just that attitude...can't fault him for being a die-hard fan, tho'.
> ...


That's what we're all here for, right?  

I just think he has an image to maintain, and he wouldn't be half as fun if he didn't try to maintain it with his effervesence! Better, I suppose, to be overly optimistic than overly pessimistic.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i can relate somewhat to what you guys and gals are doing. Many of the bulls posters here came from realgm. Before that we were at nbasportstalk. The core has been together for three years now.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sabas4mvp</b>!
> Arvydas has entered the building.


HA! I'm HERE! formerly SonOfSabonis, formerly sabas11, and now for basketballboards.net I present to you...

s a b a s 11

I'm in a couple more forums and I've always enjoyed this type of posting board (BBS?) better, though I will always miss FanHome.com. 

Thanks L4L for alerting me and where in the world is Crazy Fan from Idaho? Nobody better answer "Idaho" either.

STuart


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> I'm turning into a bit of a board nomad: RealGM --> FanHome --> BasketballBoards.net
> Ed O.


This one will be a keeper though 

-Petey


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmac910</b>!
> One question You guys keep refering to being lied to at fh and other things happening. What happened over there if you dont mind be asking?


I'm curious too. I remember some of you from the old oregonlive days, it was because of you that I went to fanhome (have you noticed that we don't edit words like fanhome when fanhome edits words like basketballboards.net?) in the first place. Anyway, I primarily posted in the Lakers forum at FH and came here back in June when Ron started this mofo. 

Welcome to you all and give us the details as to this max exodus from the "new and improved" fanhome. I have only posted there twice since the makeover. I agree, it's painfully slow.


----------



## Wyrmm (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm getting dizzy following the inteligent posters around...

Wyrmm


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*HEY*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> i can relate somewhat to what you guys and gals are doing. Many of the bulls posters here came from realgm. Before that we were at nbasportstalk. The core has been together for three years now.


Not all of us came from there. I came from the ol' nbadraft.net forums. 


What happened to FH that everyone is upset about? Ive never posted or been there before, so I have no knowledge about it.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Welcome, everyone. I'm Wiggum (although my real name is Ian), the moderator of the Blazers, Suns, and Kings board. I'm a Kings fan, but have a lot of family in Portland so I always like to see the Blazers win (well, ALMOST always...  ). At any rate, welcome and happy posting.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmac910</b>!
> First of I would like to say welcome, I'm not a member of Fh but I oftern view the boards there and I look forward to reading some the quality post you will provide like the ones I have seen on FH.
> 
> One question You guys keep refering to being lied to at fh
> ...


Hey JMac910

Many there trusted Fanhome and it seems as if they were betrayed during a merger between Fanhome and theInsiders. I don't think I am at liberty to divulge all the secrets that went on, perhaps in a couple months someone will explain it in full. As for me, I am just a regular poster that followed the family. I didn't feel betrayed (though the new place seemed to lack a certain something) After spending some time at the OL (OregonLive.com) forum for a couple years, I knew a good group when I saw it.

I think the phrase "If it ain't broke don't fix it" works on a couple levels here...

STuart


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Great to see everyone changing sites.

I used to post on fanhome daily, until Ron told me about this site back when he first created it. I split time with fanhome and this site for several months because fanhome still had some great posters. Now this site is actually starting to pass fanhome in regards to the posters and is leap years ahead on the technical and adminstrative side. Fanhome's admins really only spent time on the buisness side and neglected the mods and the posters, that isn't the case here.

Thanks L4L!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Finally made it*

I finally made it. I could not figure out why I was unable to post. I had changed my email address and had to reverify my existance. I actually registered here last summer but had not been back for ages.

I am glad we are all showing up here now.

Has RipCt made it. I was wondering if we were going to have a game prediction thread here or will it still be on FH.


Thank you BasketballBoards for smilies again, quotes and ignore user.....


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

wow, it's great to see so many Basketball fans here at one site, looks like i'll be staying up later each night.


----------



## ripct (Dec 31, 2002)

*In Da House!!!*

I've made it!

That was too bad about what happened with FanHome. I don't care about all the mumbo jumbo about being lied to, I just wanted a good, clean, intelligent basketball forum to talk with fellow fans. Hopefully, that is going to happen here, as the regulars from FanHome make their way over.

FanHome was painfully slow for me. I have high-speed internet connection and it was absolutely slow. I couldn't leave FanHome because of you all, but now that you all are migrating over here, I'm glad. This board is just a lot faster and seems more user-friend.

Thanks L4L for your message!


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

I am finally here, also!!!!

I hope it's okay that I brought my 32 cats with me.


----------



## ripct (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hunterb14</b>!
> 
> 
> YOu have alot of work to do as the Bulls board has alot of posters and fans.


How long do we have before we surpass the Bulls's board for most posts of any team forum? 

Wow, I see that the Bulls' board have 26,000+ posts already. Only fair that we give them a headstart.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

ripct ~ So when do we wstart our game here? Looking forward to playing! I really think that we are all going to like it here a lot better than fanhome! I like all the smiles!!! Ron has done a great job!

No it is time to do battle with Chicago on the court and on the message boards! So we will be the Master young Jedi!

:starwars:

:laugh:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Welcome *

To all you new Blazers posters. FH had a very intelligent and active Blazers board and I'm really happy to have so many of you coming aboard here.

I look forward to following your posts and gaining insight into the inner workings of themost talented team to never win a championship (I mean...yet).

Have fun and enjoy our board. I think you'll find its a congenial atmosphere and a great place to talk basketball if you want to be treated with respect by fellow posters and staff alike.

TB#1


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ripct</b>!
> How long do we have before we surpass the Bulls's board for most posts of any team forum?
> 
> Wow, I see that the Bulls' board have 26,000+ posts already. Only fair that we give them a headstart.



:rofl: 

I say 2 weeks!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> ripct ~ So when do we wstart our game here? Looking forward to playing! I really think that we are all going to like it here a lot better than fanhome! I like all the smiles!!! Ron has done a great job!
> 
> No it is time to do battle with Chicago on the court and on the message boards! So we will be the Master young Jedi!
> ...





> Originally posted by *ripct*
> How long do we have before we surpass the Bulls's board for most posts of any team forum?
> 
> Wow, I see that the Bulls' board have 26,000+ posts already.
> ...


Go for it! Only 26,000 posts and 6 rings behind us!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<ahem>
:naughty: 

it's 5 rings...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

HA Ha! You caught me. I was just coming back to edit that. Ramsey's 77 Blazers...shame on me!

Hope this nice little shot makes up for the goof:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, I think TomBoerwinkle#1 is blushing right now 

Welcome once again. Sure you guys will make this a kick'n place.

-Petey


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

i too am here...i have to go where the BLAZER FAN's are....lol


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> HA Ha! You caught me. I was just coming back to edit that. Ramsey's 77 Blazers...shame on me!
> 
> Hope this nice little shot makes up for the goof:


yah, but the picture is of Walton in the newer uniforms, and post 77 season!

grrrr...


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

So, when does Thursday night become "Blazer Chat Night" again???


----------



## Qyntel's Shadow (Dec 31, 2002)

Holy emoticons, Batman! I feel like I stepped out of a Studebaker and into the Space Shuttle. Thanks for the tip, BO and L4L. Where is the prediction game going to be played? Or should I say, when is it going to get moved?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

I've been in contact with Minstrel and TahoeFan and am hopeful that theyy, too, make the ol' switch-a-roo. :rock:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Great, Rock on ABM! :rock::jam::rock:

This site is to cool to not share with everyone!


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Woo Hoo!! I'm here. :wave:

Funny thing is, I have been trolling this board since before FH moved to the Insiders. But there was no action on the Blazer Board. I liked the glitzyness of the forums, and I have hi-speed connections so it isn't slow for me even with all the junk.

When the FH move occured, I checked the Blazer Board on this site at least once a week assuming some of the posters would come here rather than go to the new site. But it never happened. Only a bunch of Laker posters came here. So I would read the Laker board once in a while.

I hope plenty of the regular Blazer faithful migrate. :jump:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm here. What a nicely done board...the crucial issue is the quality of the discussion, of course, but it's amazing how much the slickness and usefulness of the medium affects the enjoyment of a discussion forum.

I'll probably still look in on FanHome, though....sadly, this is only a basketball board, and I still need to use FanHome for the baseball board I frequent.

If all the best posters migrate here, this will be like old FanHome (HoopsBoards.com for the old-skoolers)...an attractive and fun place to chat about basketball.

This so reminds me of the great exodus from O-Live to HoopsBoards.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ripct</b>!
> How long do we have before we surpass the Bulls's board for most posts of any team forum?
> 
> Wow, I see that the Bulls' board have 26,000+ posts already. Only fair that we give them a headstart.


Now that is optimism and i can assure you that you will surpass them rather quickly.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

count me in


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

Just BlayZing 
i iz ere


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Welcome aboard BLAZER FANS!! C-ya on the boards

:mob:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> I'll probably still look in on FanHome, though....sadly, this is only a basketball board, and I still need to use FanHome for the baseball board I frequent.


 We have a baseball forum. With enough use, I am sure it can be expanded. If you wish to invite people, please do...  

-Petey


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*chuckle* No need to get offended, but a single board for all baseball is hardly the same. 

Hopefully, it will be expanded, at some point, but I doubt I could convince any of the FanHome baseball contingent to move over to a board without a forum for each team.

Not so big a deal, though. This is a very fine basketball discussion venue.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> *chuckle* No need to get offended, but a single board for all baseball is hardly the same.


Agreed, that's why it has been impossible for me to get any hockey fans, especially from Fan Home.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

welcome to all of you! i hope you all enjoy posting here!


----------



## TahoeFan (Dec 31, 2002)

Wherever you go...there you are. :scatter: 

Glad to be on board - hope more of the old gang show up. FH was just not the same.

I'm not really a Tahoe fan anymore but keeping the moniker- back in my digs East of I-Da-Ho.

Did we hit 20 yet?:devil:


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

*It took me while*

Finally it took me while but made it here.Lets start the New Year right. Happy '03 to all Blazers fan.


----------



## BlazerGirl (Jan 1, 2003)

*I'm here too!*

I'm here..I haven't really posted on FH since the merge, but I still lurked over there


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

BlazerGirl, youre the New Year's Baby!!! (pacific time) Congratulations!!!


----------



## BlazerGirl (Jan 1, 2003)

I didn't even realize! :wbanana:


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

I guess my lurking will continue on here now. From Olive to Hoopsboards to FanHome and now here. not sure why everyone's moving here, but home is where the herd is.

I've administered and/or used ezboard and phpBB a few times, and I'm glad to see we're off of ezboard.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

EZBoard sucks, absolutely. I've been thinking of incorporating phpBB, because of security problems with vBulletin, but it is still new and has it's own share of problems.

Enough of the technical stuff! Welcome to RW#30, TahoeFan, Bwatcher, FeloniusThunk, and especially BlazerGirl, who I've "known" since the old HoopsBoards days...you guys/gals are all classic FanHome posters! 

Well, RW#30 and I have gotten into it a few times, but it's all good now...  Enjoy the site!


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm not sure what the differences/histories are between vBulletin and phpBB, but it seems phpBB has been gaining a lot in popularity lately. That usually bodes well for getting fixes/features done sooner rather than later.

And thanks for setting up and/or running this site. It's not easy, though I'm sure it's often fun.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Yo, Felonius........*

love your sig. :laugh:

Yep, reminds me........what's the definition of an agnostic, dyslexic, insomniac?



Give?




OK, it's someone who lays awake at night.........wondering if there really is a dog.  

Happy New Years!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

*I'm in*

OK, I followed the stream/river of posters here. The FH site sure seems to be drying up. Decided to go back to my fighting name, as birdseye was just too passive for this fanatic

STOMP


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Welcome, STOMP...I remember you from the old boards as well.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: I'm in*



> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> Decided to go back to my fighting name, as birdseye was just too passive for this fanatic


Nice. "STOMP" is a classic user name, IMO.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Its cool to see all of us (L4L, ABM, Minstrel, RG, CFFI, Speed, STOMP, talman, etc. man... we are a stong lot, we really should get a lobbying group to Washington ASAP) come down here to BBB.net but it was also a pleasant surprise to see all those posters that didn't make it over to the new Fanhome or weren't as active there.

Specifically- Ron, Jemel Irief, and kflo 

Now I know where you guys went. I may die happy now...

with dancing bananas

:rbanana: :banana: :bbanana: 

STuart


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

*Paxil reporting in*

Bye bye FH


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Welcome, Paxil! 

kflo is a classic poster, thank you for mentioning him...he posts mostly on the NBA board.


----------



## brad-z (Jan 2, 2003)

Man, I am here now. I have been out of it this week, but damn am I behind the times.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Hi gang,
Barfo is here... lurking for the time being. 

barfo

:devil:


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

*Better Late Than Never!*

I don't think I was the last out, but I turned out the lights anyway.

Nice board and quality posters, so I thought I'd tag along.

Lets Go Blazers!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Welcome to our new home everyone. Ron has done a great job on this site, don't you think?


----------



## Swerv (Jan 2, 2003)

I am also here.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Dang man!*

Look at all the old reg's, Talman, minstrel and I can't believe it BARFO!!! This is great people are comeing out of semi-retirement. Love it!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

It's probably not a bad idea to troll over on the old site once in a while and tell people where we all went via PM. 

There'll probably be the occasional guy who shows up over there every so often who wonders where we all went.


----------



## catinahat (Jan 2, 2003)

*thanks to the individual*

who threw me a rope. I was about the last one left over there.
Great to see some old familiar names.

back in the old days in OLive I knew some of you. Then I was :

dp....then
bfan... then
headcheck...then
edwardw.. and now still

catinahat


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Were you edwardw on FH II? Or was that someone else? As edwardo there, I thought edwardw was a bit too close to my username for comfort, so I would rage every time I saw it.

Well, not really. I was just curious. I thought you were xcatinahat, though, so my world is being turned upside down. Well, again: not really.

Ed O.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: thanks to the individual*



> Originally posted by <b>catinahat</b>!
> who threw me a rope. I was about the last one left over there.
> Great to see some old familiar names.
> 
> ...


I tried to PM you when I saw that you were still there, but your PM option was off... Its the thought that counts. 

I welcome you with a dancing banana-

:rbanana:

STuart


----------



## Qyntel's Shadow (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: thanks to the individual*



> Originally posted by <b>catinahat</b>
> back in the old days in OLive I knew some of you. Then I was :
> dp....then
> bfan... then
> ...


fellow O-live escapee formerly known as pablo. Those were days. PBF on FH1.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Better late than never...but like usual, I'm the last one to know about everything.

Formerly known as Cake. I figured it's a new year...new boards...might a well have a new nickname to finish off the transition. 

Glad to see eveyone here. 

Go Blazers!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Dang man!*



> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Look at all the old reg's, Talman, minstrel and I can't believe it BARFO!!! This is great people are comeing out of semi-retirement. Love it!


I was semi-retired?

Why didn't someone tell me earlier? :sigh:

:devil:


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

We thought that it would be best to keep you out of the loop.

What you don't know can't hurt you Minstrel.

STuart


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> Formerly known as Cake. I figured it's a new year...new boards...might a well have a new nickname to finish off the transition.
> 
> Glad to see eveyone here.
> ...


I like Fork. Anyway, you'd eat Cake alive.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I preferred Cake, myself; every time I'd read a Cake post I'd start humming a tune from a band I like by that name.

Guess I'll just have to listen to the voices in my head now...

:uhoh:

Ed O.


----------



## catinahat (Jan 2, 2003)

I am going to miss the name "Cake" I remember cake from OLive and have read his posts all along. Hate the band though. Commercial crap.. no offense to cake fans... my step daughters used to listen to it continually till I nearly killed myself.

Yea EdO that name edwardw I gave up on a couple of years ago because there were some people who had particular dislike of me. I use it in fanhome as a travling name.. going to other teams web sites...as you travel a bit too we crossed paths a few times. sorry... it really comes from Edward Weston who is my favorite artist.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I am here...
just curious.how many folks here enjoy the pictures,whether home made or scanned from The Blazer Magazine.

I am delighted we can do that..
can we submit interesting things we find on other boards ???

Some of it from say...
other teams??


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Made it*

Well im here...now wheres the Beef?

hasoos


----------



## JayBlazerFan (Jan 3, 2003)

*How about letting me in?*

When/where/what??? 

I'm over slumming at Fanhome and this mutiny breaks out? Someone could have given me the courtesy to let me join this party. :upset: :upset: :upset: Anyway... I'm here. 

JayBlazerFan... at your service.


----------



## FB (Dec 31, 2002)

*I'm here too*

Been here for a few days...I'm pretty much just a lurker, but it's a lot more fun to lurk where there are posters.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Who is FB?

I recognize Cake, JayBlazerFan, and hasoos from the old site...welcome aboard! 

I just posted yet another explanation on how this all went down over on the Blazer board at FH...I am "ron123456789" over there now...I really don't like being accused of something I did not do.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Oh, and JackieJackal and catinahat too...wow, they are coming over in droves!

Welcome aboard!


----------



## FB (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> Who is FB?


Me. 

I was F.B. on the original fanhome (Schilly prolly remembers me), but after the move I had to change my nick to dyslexiclyricist. Never post much, just find it fun to read other people's ideas and interpretations of things in the Blazer world.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

So this is where the masses went huh? What will Fanhome do without the best board in hoops? It's sort of lonely there on the Blazer board. Geez I go away for a little while and a mutiny happens.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

Whew, been waiting for months for either FH to fix its horrible self or for something new to come along. Couldn't even retain my long held name at the old place, which really ticked me off and I ended up just lurking all the time. 

I look forward to hanging with my old buddy Laker Ron, and it will be nice to converse with all the old Blazer posters from the old days.


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm here, thanks to ABM. I haven't looked around yet, but I shall stroll around a bit.

BTW, I am the same BP as FanHome.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Welcome then, FB!

Some more classic posters from the ol' HoopsBoards and ol' FanHome..welcome to Terrible, BLAZER PROPHET, Tommyboy, and Arizona Bay!

:banana:


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

Arizona Bay... a name I remember going back to O-Live. used to tick off the Southern California Laker fans with your username. LOL!


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Hello...

Loved you all too much to go without a good bye...

We shall miss all you quality Blazer posters...

Truly some of the best basketball related posts came from you all... your insights will be missed!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> Arizona Bay... a name I remember going back to O-Live. used to tick off the Southern California Laker fans with your username. LOL!


Me in particular, but I've gotten over that.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

*I'm in*



> Originally posted by <b>talman</b>!
> I'm here and I already love the interface a zillion times more than the other locale!


Ain't that the truth. I might go so far as to say it's a bazillion times more likeable.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

bump


----------

